# why Singapore?



## recgeog

What factors were important in your decision to move to Singapore? What does Singapore offer that you couldn't get at home?

just wondering.

rob


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sunshine Gal

Hi.

My guess will be economic & political stablity, green city, and a multi-cultured society. Given the recent incident in Mumbai, I think safety is d utmost concern.

Rgds
Clara



recgeog said:


> What factors were important in your decision to move to Singapore? What does Singapore offer that you couldn't get at home?
> 
> just wondering.
> 
> rob


----------



## astuteman

yeah. and with singapore's low crime rate, i think safety shouldnt be much of a concern if you are planning to move here.


----------



## nomad4ever

Because of the low income taxes? ;-)


----------



## 83.giggles

political stability, low crime, multi-cultured society, great public transport system, good education system. 

yup that's it form me.


----------



## nomad4ever

The great food will always pull me back to Singapore. But to stay long-term? Arglglglgl! Too expensive. ;-)


----------



## 83.giggles

nomad4ever said:


> The great food will always pull me back to Singapore. But to stay long-term? Arglglglgl! Too expensive. ;-)


its expensive? but i thought in other countries it is more expensive? oh well.. but the food.. DEFINITELY! wide range of cuisine available.


----------



## nomad4ever

You talk about Europe, Australia, the US or Asia? Every other Asian country is way cheaper than Singapore to stay in. I can rent a house for USD 300 in Bali/Indonesia or Phuket Thailand, while for that price I can't even rent a 1-room apartment in Singapore.

;-)


----------



## simonsays

For me - Safety and stability.

Just cross the causeway and you will be in wild-wild west, atleast in some parts of the next door country .. Robberies, hijacking and kidnapping are normal news (I didnt say regular news .. ) and even 7-11 has armed guards and jewellery shops and banks have atleast 3 or 4 security with Shot gun and still they get robbed.

It will be abnormal to see more than one or two security in Singapore with anything more than revolvers .. (They do make them - do they ???)

Well, it is expensive, and if you are law abiding and not into wild stuff, welcome .. 

For your info, if you consume drugs in say Indonesia, and enter singapore and get picked up for random test and drugs are detected, you will be charged for 'consumption' of drugs regardless where you did it .. 

Cheers


----------



## bechampions

ive visited singapore a few times and to be honest? nightlife and friends..  cuz i barely have any in hong kong


----------



## anonfire

nomad4ever said:


> You talk about Europe, Australia, the US or Asia? Every other Asian country is way cheaper than Singapore to stay in. I can rent a house for USD 300 in Bali/Indonesia or Phuket Thailand, while for that price I can't even rent a 1-room apartment in Singapore.
> 
> ;-)


i think she meant countries like Europe and such. But yes i agree with you. as compared to the neighboring contries, singapore's cost of living is definitely more expensive. That's why people like me sometimes do my shopping in JB.


----------



## indiko

I would think if good food is as cheap as people claim....that makes up for the high cost of accommodation. Seems like a fair trade.


----------



## jobseeker

Income Tax is the only thing that keeps me and my husband here super large full stop!!!!

Night life... pants...
Hawker food great and cheap. Not number 1 thou as I am learning all these foods so can cook them at home when we go back...

Everything else way over the top expencive and I come from the UK where it is supposed to be expencive NO LAH NOT CORRECT (of course TAX much much higher). Compared to my lovely 3 bed home in the UK I might add london and within the M25...we pay 3 times that here for a 2 bed condo (ok yes we have a pool here bonus, and my husbands company pays for it) thats what keeps us here for now. low tax and that fact were on an expat contract. 
OH must not forget what a hub for seeing asia we travel almost every month for cheap cheap and all other asian countries are so much more cheaper than Singapore.

But I will add once we have saved enough $$$ were off


----------



## teeph28

Singapore is the Centre of Asia. More expensive than in other South East Asian Countries.

You can hop on to jetstar or tigerairways or airasia to get to another country easily at reasonably low rate


----------



## Weebie

I'll eventually move to Singapore.

Its fun, safe for famlies and only a short 5 hr flight from my home city of Perth


----------



## Maheshd00001

Hi. I'm new to this forum and would like to find a job in sg


----------



## khelzy09

safe, good food, and fun..
and i agree with _indiko_


----------



## sgwonderland

am a newbie. and i will have to say...safety is on the top list. nothing beats sleeping sound at night or going home in the wee hours without apprehension if you can make it home.


----------



## bam

safety is good, higher salary than back home. i come from other asian country so the foreign exchange is higher. ..but no beaches..no nature...no mountains..no space


----------

